# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  U23 Việt Nam tiếp Brunei vào... 8 giờ sáng

## thai93tb1

*(24h.com.vn) Thứ năm, 27/10/2011 08:59* 

Trước giờ môn bóng đá nam SEA Games 26 khởi tranh, BTC chủ nhà tiếp tục xáo trộn lịch thi đấu lượt trận thứ 4 của bảng B. Theo đó, U23 Việt Nam sẽ phải thi đấu với U23 Brunei vào 8 giờ sáng thay vì lúc 19 giờ như kế hoạch ban đầu.

Ngày hôm, BTC SEA Games 26 đã gửi thông báo điều chỉnh lịch thi đấu đến các liên đoàn thành viên. Lý do khiến Indonesia đưa ra quyết định thay đổi giờ thi đấu bảng B là muốn dành sự tập trung cho lễ khai mạc SEA Games tổ chức vào chiều tối ngày 11/11 tại TP Palembang.






U23 Việt Nam gặp khó khăn về giờ thi đấu - Ảnh: Gia Hưng

​
Việc BTC bất ngờ điều chỉnh lịch thi đấu vào sáng sớm sẽ đẩy U23 Brunei và U23 Việt Nam vào hoàn cảnh rất khó khăn. Đây cũng là lần đầu tiên một trận thi đấu bóng đá ở một SEA Games phải ra sân thi đấu vào 8h00 sáng. Trước đó, nước chủ nhà Indonesia cũng khiến cho nhiều đội bóng “ngồi trên lửa” khi đẩy lịch thi đấu sớm hơn đến 3 ngày.

Sau 2 ngày nghỉ xả hơi cùng gia đình, chiều tối nay thầy trò HLV Falko Goetz sẽ “hội quân” ở trung tâm Thành Long (TP.HCM). Đội U23 Việt Nam có thêm 4 ngày để hoàn thiện chiến thuật trước khi di chuyển đi Indonesia (31/10). Ngày 30/10, HLV Falko Goetz sẽ phải loại thêm 3 tuyển thủ để chốt danh sách 20 tuyển thủ gửi đến BTC.


* Lịch thi đấu của U23 Việt Nam


Ngày 3/11/2011: U23 Việt Nam - U23 Philippines (16h00)

Ngày 5/11/2011: U23 Việt Nam - U23 Myanmar (19h00)

Ngày 9/11/2011: U23 Việt Nam - U23 Đông Timor (19h00)

Ngày 11/11/2011: U23 Việt Nam - U23 Brunei (8h00)

Ngày 17/11/2011: U23 Việt Nam - U23 Lào (19h00)

*























* Các bài đã đăng*

• Tuyển nữ Việt Nam dễ dàng giành HCĐ Đông Nam Á (25/10) 
• HLV Falko Goetz chia tay 3 tuyển thủ sau VFF Cup (24/10) 
• Thua Myanmar, đội nữ Việt Nam ngậm ngùi mất chức Vô địch (23/10) 
• Falko Goetz: “Tôi đã định hình bộ khung dự SEA Games 26” (23/10) 
• the thao 24h U23 Uzbekistan dễ dàng đánh bại Myanmar (23/10) 
• tin tuc bong da Hòa Malaysia, U23 Việt Nam lỡ cơ hội vô địch VFF Cup (23/10) 
• tin nhanh bong da Chức vô địch dành cho thầy trò Falko Goetz? (23/10) 
• the thao Bước chạy đà hoàn hảo của U23 Việt Nam (22/10) 
• bao bong da SHB Đà Nẵng chiêu mộ cựu tiền đạo Leeds United (22/10) 
• Bang xep hang bong da HLV Falko Goetz ngạc nhiên về phong độ của U23 Việt Nam (21/10)

----------

